# DonInKansas goes i5



## DonInKansas (Jan 8, 2010)

Im very excited about getting as close to bleeding edge as I have ever been.   The first piece of my build came today.  I know how you guys like hardware pr0n, so here you go.....

More to come as it gets here......


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet Don and congrats! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2010)

i5 is a good choice imo.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome mobo! When are we going to see a finished product?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice board Don, now I just hope the rest of the goods dont take forever to reach you


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 8, 2010)

/Subscribed

Nice, we need to know a full parts list and intentions on your use of her(i5).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> /Subscribed
> 
> Nice, we need to know a full parts list and intentions on your use of her(i5).



I know what her parts are going to be! 



Glad to see the board in Don. Now, it's just time for everything else to come! Also, got a story for ya.. It has a certain part that we all know to love!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2010)

Spill the beans Cold Storm or Don I'm happy either way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Spill the beans Cold Storm or Don I'm happy either way.



I'll let the Man of the Hour spill the beans. 


I'm suprised it's not even in his system specs yet!!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 8, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Awesome mobo! When are we going to see a finished product?



Ram and chip are enroute.  Hoping to have ram tomorrow, chip Monday.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 8, 2010)

No, at home, being chased off by kids that won't leave me alone. 

I'll keep you all in suspense.  Those of you who follow our BST know one of the parts....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

But, I know it all!!!



Can't wait to see your face when it is all said and done man!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually something changed today Storm, so not even you know it all.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2010)

What GPU are you using on it ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Actually something changed today Storm, so not even you know it all.



Well, you better tell me tonight! Or, I'll defacebook ya!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> What GPU are you using on it ?



The CPU/Ram/mobo in my system are the only things changing.  I don't have THAT much loot.........

And CS, you know better than that


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice PCI and PCIE Layout on that board to fit many addons  Cant wait to see this I5 system!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you might need a title Change Don


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

i is know his things


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice board Don, now I just hope the rest of the goods dont take forever to reach you



he is in kansas, the USPS doesnt have any service there, you have to walk to missiouri or colorado.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> he is in kansas, the USPS doesnt have any service there, you have to walk to missiouri or colorado.



i lold


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2010)

I would swear he said these parts were in today, at least by tracking info....I want more i5 pr0n!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I would swear he said these parts were in today, at least by tracking info....I want more i5 pr0n!



ya they are. but i think he just left work or he is still at work and is logging on and off msn because his boss is around


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2010)

screw all that, I would have called off dead and built my rig


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> screw all that, I would have called off dead and built my rig



me too but dons a noob


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah, him and his "responsibilities" and "priorities" geeeshh


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah, him and his "responsibilities" and "priorities" geeeshh



ya he needs to get his priorities straight seriously. but ill cut him some slack. im pretty ure the last time he built a rig was when socket A was popular


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ya he needs to get his priorities straight seriously. but ill cut him some slack. im pretty ure the last time he built a rig was when socket A was popular



he is afraid the tornadoes will take his hardware away from him,  I dont blame him.  He is going to have to upgrade from '98 SE now though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> he is afraid the tornadoes will take his hardware away from him,  I dont blame him.  He is going to have to upgrade from '98 SE now though.



LOL

ZOMG all my PC's and subsistence farming went away!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2010)

speaking of old hardware, what happened to that kid who always had the smallville avatar? 
(forget his name)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 11, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> speaking of old hardware, what happened to that kid who always had the smallville avatar?
> (forget his name)



He has a pci-express GPU now with a dual core emachine I think. He mentioned it in a thread.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> speaking of old hardware, what happened to that kid who always had the smallville avatar?
> (forget his name)



u2konline is who your thinking of.. he's still around here.. Making up threads and so forth.. I think he got a "updated" rig.. Don't remember..


----------



## shevanel (Jan 11, 2010)

lmao i cant think of his name either!

he was your buddy running crysis at 1024x768 on medium with 35 fps and loving every stutter of it whilst wiping his bleeding eyes


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> u2konline is who your thinking of.. he's still around here.. Making up threads and so forth.. I think he got a "updated" rig.. Don't remember..



yep, u2konline.

Last i heard he upgraded to p4.

When he first came here he had a P3 500mhz or something of the like.

then got some AMD 1000mhz, if i remember correctly.

Ironic that we have doninkansas here and u2konline, both from kansas (one from smallville)

alter egos? probably.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> yep, u2konline.
> 
> Last i heard he upgraded to p4.
> 
> When he first came here he had a P3 500mhz or something of the like.



you mean that kid whos 9300GT could out bench all of us?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 11, 2010)

id like to get my hands on that 9300


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 11, 2010)

All right you crazy kids, you asked for it.  

I was originally planning to have one of the new i5 650s in this machine, but the guy selling it to me had it suddenly come up unavailable due to a local deal.  But he cut me a deal on an upgrade for the same price.  Now, on to teh pr0nz...............

Ramz--Thanks domy.  Yes it's trip channel, but for the price I'll have an extra stick of ram laying around no problem







Free Quad upgrade ftw!






Cooler:  Just a placeholder til I get something better.  The chip was OEM without a stock cooler, so I had to improvise.  Fortunately my wife had to leave town Saturday, so on her way back through Wichita she dropped by Best Buy and scored this one.  I didn't feel like waiting. 






Rig before:






Rig now.  Forgot to swap out the SATA cables to the matching yellow, didn't have time to fix it.  Had to have the rig functional before I went to work to avoid having my wife kill me.  It booted up fine in 7 without a reformat.  FTW!


----------



## shevanel (Jan 11, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 11, 2010)

wicked sexy what case is that?


----------



## shevanel (Jan 11, 2010)

hey don im using that same cpu cooler..didnt feel like waiting either so bought local last night. its not bad either. 27c idle and 61c load on intel burn. not bad for a cheapo

that 750 is pretty damn fast aint it? I bet its a huge step from that old amd?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 11, 2010)

nice pr0nz, thanks has been added.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Pron. Pron... MORE PRON then I needed today!!!

Hey, Sneeky can tell ya how sweet "x58" ram is for p55. 

Glad to see the upgrade Don! Now, get to grinding, and get home fast! But, before you get on the computer, gotta "thank" the misses!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wicked sexy what case is that?



Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62.  Straight outta Sneeky's basement.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> hey don im using that same cpu cooler..didnt feel like waiting either so bought local last night. its not bad either. 27c idle and 61c load on intel burn. not bad for a cheapo
> 
> that 750 is pretty damn fast aint it? I bet its a huge step from that old amd?



Well glad to know.  It's a rebranded CoolerMaster TX3 from what I understand.

I really don't know how fast it is as I was only on it long enough to get the drivers reloaded.   I do know that the Gigabyte goes through a lot less boot crap than the DFI.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Lancool Dragonlord PC-K62.  Straight outta Sneeky's basement.



Everything comes out of Sneeky's basement..


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks awesome, very clean.

I'm actually in the process of going i7, ordered an Evga X58 board yesterday.(can't order the CPU and RAM till i get some more cash in hand tho.)


----------

